
Popcorntime in Your Browser - ShashawatSingh
http://popcorntime-browser.com/
======
rdancer
"Popcorn Time is currently not supported by your browser. Please re-visit this
website with your google chrome [sic!] browser."

And I thought Chrome OS _was_ Chrome :-)

